# Neuspeed Supercharger Dyno



## Golf"inator" (Aug 17, 2006)

For the curious minded.
Mustang Dyno
92 deg F day with high humidity
139.9 WHP @ 5900 RPM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2.0 AEG, K&N Filter, Magnaflow Exhaust ( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif X2), 92 Octane.
Potential future upgrade 2.6 Pulley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Dyno (Golf"inator")*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf"inator"* »_For the curious minded.
Mustang Dyno
92 deg F day with high humidity
139.9 WHP @ 5900 RPM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2.0 AEG, K&N Filter, Magnaflow Exhaust ( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif X2), 92 Octane.
Potential future upgrade 2.6 Pulley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not too bad but that is not much for what you paid.


----------



## Golf"inator" (Aug 17, 2006)

$1995 for new SC with 3 yr warranty and no install issues.
I think that has value.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Golf"inator")*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf"inator"* »_$1995 for new SC with 3 yr warranty and no install issues.
I think that has value.

well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Dyno (97VWJett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97VWJett* »_
Not too bad but that is not much for what you paid.
 dont just look at the numbers...look at the power band...you can have a 140whp NA motor (AFTER MORE THAN THAT 2Gs) and still lose because the power from the SC comes on stronger and earlier...


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Dyno (the_q_jet)*

Torque curve makes a huge difference as well, and the fact that he's peaking max HP at 5900 means that it has a nice flat torque curve. It's definitely just running out of breath because the charger is small and underspun with the stock pulley... a 2.6 pulley and updated software should basically put you around 155WHP with a real strong lower torque line. 
Not a bad dyno at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Dyno (ABF Jeff)*

Alright, I stand corrected







for all


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its what's under the curve that counts.
Random MKIV NS dyno










_Modified by tdogg74 at 1:12 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Its what's under the curve that counts.
_Modified by tdogg74 at 1:12 PM 8-23-2006_

Get out the calculus books. Time for intergration.


----------



## Betont (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Dyno (Golf"inator")*

Nice Numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (Golf"inator")*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf"inator"* »_$1995 for new SC with 3 yr warranty

where's this?


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Golf"inator")*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf"inator"* »_$1995 for new SC with 3 yr warranty and no install issues.
I think that has value.

Nice price. From where?


----------



## Golf"inator" (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (kweetech)*

I had purchased the SC from Neuspeed back in Jan 06.
They had raised the price for '06, but I was able to get the '05 price after talking to the sales rep there.


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Golf"inator")*

2g's where please let us know


----------



## Golf"inator" (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dubboi)*

I purchased the SC from Neuspeed directly; back in the first week or two of January '06 for $1995 USD (2005 price)







. Since then they have raised the price to $2395 USD due to cost of materials so I was told







.
Since then I have not seen one priced for less than $2395.
Unless someone comes out with a comparable competitive product, I suspect the price will not change much.


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Golf"inator")*

Dude you should come out this sunday and show us your S/C http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf"inator" (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dubboi)*

When? and Where?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Golf"inator")*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf"inator"* »_
Unless someone comes out with a BETTER competitive product, I suspect the price will not change much.










only $300 more with more power and more upgradability.


----------



## Golf"inator" (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

If I'm not mistaken that looks like a ABA 2.0 MKIII motor. If BBM has a SC product for the AEG 2.0 MKIV and up I would be all for it.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I do love the look of that BBM though!!


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (Golf"inator")*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf"inator"* »_I purchased the SC from Neuspeed directly; back in the first week or two of January '06 for $1995 USD (2005 price)







. Since then they have raised the price to $2395 USD due to cost of materials so I was told







.
Since then I have not seen one priced for less than $2395.
Unless someone comes out with a comparable competitive product, I suspect the price will not change much.

at the current price point...just doesn't seem worth it compared to what else you can do...at 1995 its very tempting for a daily driver...they would probably sell more at this price, unless selling more isn't really what they want to do...


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I fully agree. I'm not dogging neuspeed because they are quality and that warranty is great BUT Kinetic is launching their new turbo kit which is terrific. I would have spent my flwo there BUT you got this in Jan... so that was early anyway.


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Golf"inator")*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf"inator"* »_When? and Where?


At Advance parking Lot and if you have time in the afternoon we are having a BBQ @ Assiniboine Park for more info PM me


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (kweetech)*

I think Neuspeed has pretty much hit the sweet spot in terms of upping power just enough without compromising reliability... their software seems to be spot on as well... and has been this way for literally years.
At any rate nice dyno!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_....their software seems to be spot on as well... At any rate nice dyno! 

The A/F reading on the dyno I posted was about 14.8-15. Thats way too lean for forced induction.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

I agree it could be a bit richer. Nonetheless the power is better than any other NS dyno I've come across (aside from one)...


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_I think Neuspeed has pretty much hit the sweet spot in terms of upping power just enough without compromising reliability... their software seems to be spot on as well... and has been this way for literally years.
At any rate nice dyno! 

x2







I have no regrets w/ the N/S


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

No doubt the NS charger is a nice piece....it just needs better mapping.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

and a larger compressor.


----------



## Golf"inator" (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Golf"inator")*

http://www.theperformancedrive...h/146
I found this recently. They have the SC listed at $1,950.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

They are shady and do not sound professional at all over the phone. They scared me right away.


----------

